# 2015 Propel Advanced



## vert

Just wondering if this is a good bike. I have heard that previous years the bike has had great ratings. I feel a little suspect though as the bike is soo damned cheap.

I had my eye on this one http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/propel.advanced.1/18723/76093/


----------



## VeeArSix

Looks good to me. Full ultegra except for the chain and brakes, which is only because they developed their own aero brake system. That's a pretty good price point for what you're getting. Next step up is Di2 and about $500.


----------



## r1lee

So the advanced models now have an aluminum steerer tube. Hence the reason they are less expensive then last year. Last years advanced models are now considered advanced pro.

I have no clue where the $500 for di2 is coming from, but the next step up is $1000 for the advanced 0 which has di2.


----------



## Italianrider76

Fork has an alloy steerer?


----------



## vert

It looks like the advanced and advanced pro use the same frame, so the only difference I can see between the 2 is the pro has a carbon steerer and a better wheelset. So IMO if you already got a good wheelset (which I do) there is no point going for the pro.


----------



## chubbo

I am thinking about this bike too. Can someone confirm that the Advanced and Advanced Pro frames are the same?

I understand that Previously Advanced frames were about equivalent level to Specialized's Expert" frames. Now that they are further split into two, what is the difference?


----------



## Silentfoe

The frames are exactly the same. Pro uses a carbon steerer.


----------



## Italianrider76

I think the Advanced Pro has an Overdrive 2 steerer and the Advanced doesn't.


----------



## Cannot

Italianrider76 said:


> I think the Advanced Pro has an Overdrive 2 steerer and the Advanced doesn't.


Correct!


----------



## e.gibbons

Anybody have thoughts about the differences in the steerers as far as function differences go? Is the 1 1/4" inch carbon steerer going to vastly outperform the 1 1/8" alloy steerer as far as actual/practical riding goes? 

I am debating between getting an Advanced 0 or an Advanced Pro frameset and buying some 6870 bits from the UK sites. I have my own wheels, crank, and cockpit that I would be moving over to the Advanced 0 if I went that route.


----------



## Silentfoe

If you didn't know the difference, you'd never be able to tell while riding the bike.


----------



## obed

I wanted to add an "aero" stiff type bike to my group and yet did not really need a super high dollar model.
I test rode the specialized venge, the ridley noah rs and the 2015 propel advanced 1...
I liked the feel of the propel the best, and the fact that it was a bunch cheaper with the same quality components was a nice plus...


----------



## xeon

I like that one a lot... currently thinking about the previous year model Propel Advanced 3 my bike shop is trying to get me to buy. I like the group set on this one a WHOLE lot better. Looks like an awesome bike and value.


----------



## crank fury

I just picked up the 2015 Propel Advanced 2. Great bike, especially for the money. I used to have a 2014 TCR, and cannot feel any difference between OD2 carbon steerer and the OD1 alloy steerer, but then again, I only weigh 130lbs. Aside from a little added weight, I would say it's not a deal-breaker.


----------

